# FreeBSD 9.1 with Asus M5A99 EVO



## s_gammons (Sep 5, 2013)

I was trying to build a NAS using FreeBSD 9.1 X64 and each time the DVD tries to boot, the system resets over and over.  The system has 8 GB of memory, 2 - 2 TB drives configured as RAID 1, Nvidia GEForce GT 610 video card and a ASUS M5A99X EVO motherboard. Hard drives are connected to sata ports 1 and 2. DVD is connected to SATA port 5. 

I  can get OpenBSD 5.3 as well as Fedora 19, both X64, to boot without problems, but FreeBSD 8.3 and 9.1 X64 both cause the system to reboot over and over.

Any ideas where to start looking for the problem or how I can get more info to help identify the problem?

Stan


----------



## J65nko (Sep 5, 2013)

All good things come in three, so you could try the most recent 9.2 release candidate 9.2-RC3.


----------



## s_gammons (Sep 6, 2013)

No such luck unfortunately.  9.2 RC3 doesn't reboot over and over.  It crashes with the following output though.

Stan


```
int-0000000a    err=00000000    efl=00006402    eip=000093e0
eax=534d4150    ebx=00000001    ecx=00000014    edx=534d4150
esi=00000000    edi=00000004    ebp=00000000    esp=0000004e
cs=0000    ds=0033    es=0033    fs=0033    gs=0033    ss=0010
cs:eip=cf 83 f8 01 75 1a 16 07-06 1f 1e 0f a1 0f a0 0f
           a9 b8 00 a0 00 00 03 44-24 0c 0d 60 04 58 ff d0
ss:esp=00 f0 39 e7 00 f0 f3 1c-00 ce 2e e0 00 f0 d2 ef
            00 f0 00 e0 00 f0 f2 e6-00 f0 6e fe 00 f0 53 ff
```


----------



## J65nko (Sep 6, 2013)

In http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34128 somebody reported FreeBSD/NAS4Free running on this board, but having some issues with SATA recognition of the disks.

Also see http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1038883458#post1038883458

You mentioned you use RAID 1. Have you tried to disable RAID in the BIOS? For ZFS it is not a good idea anyway to use BIOS or hardware RAID.


----------



## s_gammons (Sep 6, 2013)

Disabling RAID seems to have fixed the problem.  The JMicron controller is disabled too.  FreeBSD 9.1 and FreeNAS 9.1.1 both work now.

BTW, 10.0-CURRENT crashed with the same output as 9.2 RC3. I didn't try 10.0-CURRENT again after I disabled RAID. "Should" work though.

Thanks for the help!

Stan


----------

